# Hard News vs Soft Stools



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

WGN street reporter turns the tables on photobombers, asking them embarrassing questions on-air.

http://www.mediabistro.com/tvspy/wg...sks-them-embarrassing-questions-on-air_b54642


----------

